# 2305 Mower Height changes



## JWHutton (May 22, 2021)

I have a 2305 John Deere with mowing deck. While mowing the height control knob changes without it being touched, researching here and in the users manual I don't see any way to fix it other than putting duck tape over it. Any others have knowledge on how to make this control not move on its own?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JWHutton, welcome to the forum.

Does the attached parts diagram represent your deck height control? I have a 777 zero turn mower with similar height control. Your height control setting has resistance applied by spring type detent clip. See item #18, detent clip (Clip, Detent). I think yours is broken, probably missing. 






ARIMain - GREENPARTS


Buy Genuine OEM John Deere parts for your John Deere MOWER DECK LIFT mid-rockshaft and ship today! Huge in-stock inventory of OEM John Deere parts.




www.green-parts-direct.com


----------

